# Bodengestaltung



## schnuddel (12. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind seit knapp einem halben Jahr an der Planung für unseren Schwimmteich.

Der Plan steht eigentlich so weit, aber eine wichtige Frage ist immer noch ungelöst:
Welche Folie?

Eigentlich tendieren wir zu EPDM-Folie, da weniger Falten und flexibler, aber es gibt folgendes Problem:
Ein Bereich im Teich soll so flach sein, dass man darin laufen kann. Jetzt möchte ich ungern auf glitschiger Kautschukfolie laufen und habe auch Angst, dass doch mal nach Jahren stetiger Beanspruchung ein Steinchen durch die Folie gedrückt wird.

Das sind unsere Ideen:

1. Boden einfach in diesem Bereich etwas betonieren (auf der Folie)
2. Verbundmatte verlegen und einmörteln (verkleben soll ja nicht gehen, aber der Beton/Mörtel sollte die Matte doch unten halten, oder?)
3. Rutschhemmende Matte als zusätzlichen Schutz auf die EPDM kleben (http://www.teich-center.com/product_info.php?pName=epdm-flexi-i-stop-1-m-rutschhemmende-matte-pro-lfm-breite-40&cName=kleber-reiniger-f%FCr-teichfolien-kleber-f%FCr-epdm-folien)

oder
4. doch PVC-Folie mit verklebter Verbundmatte nehmen 

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand mit betonieren auf EPDM Erfahrungen gemacht?

Klaus


----------



## dieluedenscheider (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Hallo Klaus,
wir haben auf der EPDM Folie betoniert. Schutzfließ drunter und Beton und Steine drauf. Ging prima. 
VG
Susanne


----------



## buzzi (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Hi Klaus,

da kann ich auch Bestätigen, habe Vlies draufgelegt und dann mit Steinen einen Weg betoniert, im Eingangsbereich habe ich das Vlies mit Trasszement eingeschlämmt und feinen Kies drüber - hält auch an Wänden, kein Problem.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Luna (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Hallo allerseits,

zum Thema hätte ich auch ein paar, wohl sehr blonde, Fragen...... 


Wie dick sollte man den Trasszement auf Flächen auftragen die betreten werden? Bricht da nichts beim betreten? 



Wie bekommt man ihn auf steileren Wandstücken zum halten? Der "Gatsch" rutscht doch runter? Daumendrücken, ranbeten, anflehen und auch böse __ Blicke nützen nichts, hab ich gerade schon (vor der Folie - die kommt erst) versucht ;o)



Werden dadurch keine giftigen Schadstoffe ins Wasser abgegeben?




Welchen sollte man nehmen? Scheinbar gibts da verschiedene?? 

Trass-Drainbeton oder Trass-Pflastermörtel? 

Fühle mich leicht überfordert..... kenne ich doch nichtmal den Unterschied zwischen Zement und Beton *seufz*


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

ich hab nur EBDM 1,15 im 170cm tiefen Schwimmbereich

ich mach mir da keine Sorgen, drunter ist Sand wenn ich mal ne ARschbombe mach und aufn Boden hart aufkomm gibts halt den Delle im Sand, der Folie wirds nix ausmachen


oder doch?????


----------



## buzzi (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Also Trasszement ist das Zeug, wo noch der Sand, meist im Verhältnis 1:4 reinkommt (d.h. 4 Teile Sand auf 1 Teil Zement, nicht umgekehrt  ), und Mörtela bzw Beton ist fertig gemischt und meiner Erfahrung nach im Baumarkt oft völlig überteuert, weil genauso teuer wie der Zement aber da ist ja der größte Teil billiger Sand. Also am Besten Trasszement kaufen und selber mischen. Da beim Trass keine Ausblühungen vom Kalk entstehen ist der besser geeignet für Natursteine und Co. , welche Stoffe da ausgeschwemmt werden - keine Ahnung. Ich habe mich auf das Nötigste beschränkt, aber Thias z.B. hat seinen kompletten Teich mit Beton ausgekleidet 
Ich habe bis jetzt nichts negatives feststellen können, die Pflanzen wuchern wie verrückt (oder gerade deshalb :shock ).
Verarbeitung - Vlies nehmen und dünnen Mörtel drauf einschlämmen und verschmieren - nicht zu dick - feinen Kies oder Sand drüber, fertig. Das wird eine schöne Matte und wenn sie bricht - na und? Ich habe zur Sicherheit in jeden Eimer noch eine Handvoll PP-Fasern (gibts z.B. bei ebay) mit reingeworfen, das ist dann wie früher der Lehm mit Stroh - hält bis jetzt super. Nur der Wintertest steht noch aus...

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Luna (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Hej buzzi!

Danke für die sehr gute Erklärung! Nun hab sogar ich es verstanden ;o)


Nach den PP-Fasern muss ich hier erstmal suchen, über Ebay würde das wohl zu lange dauern. Haben die auch noch einen anderen Namen, denn im Lagerhaus hier war ihnen der Begriff gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Hallo Christine.

Der Estrich unserer Fußbodenheizung bekam Fasern zugesetzt, damit er nicht reißt - evtl. sind das die gleichen Fasern oder zumindest welche, mit der gleichen Wirkung.
Bei uns hat sie der Heizungsmonteur mitgebracht und der hatte sie vom Heizungs- und Sanitärgroßhandel.

Putzarmierungsgewebe sollte den gleichen Effekt haben. Gibts bei uns im Baumarkt.


----------



## Luna (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodengestaltung*

Hej Annett,

danke Dir für die Tipps!! Jetzt kann ich hier bestimmt auch was damit anfangen. Notfalls muss ein Putzarmierungsgewebe herhalten, denn sowas bekomme ich hier sicher ;o)

(liest sich irgendwie als wenn ich in Hintertupfing lebe, oder?! ;o))


----------

